# 24 and 25 th Nov. Report



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Got 0 on Mon. and 4 on Tues.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

It sounds like it is about over, at least you got Sally this year Chris!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah it does seem to be slowing down...i guess Frayed Knot is gonna be the winner of the turny :clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm going one last time tonight. Bringing a speargun to hit the big ones on the move up in the water. Conditions are going to be near perfect!!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck to yall going tonight!!!

PS...DFA that pic is the funniest thing i have see in a wile!!! :clap


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Also going tonight...good luck to all!!!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> PS...DFA that pic is the funniest thing i have see in a wile!!! :clap


I Pictured DFA to look a little different.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Got 2 last night. Not so good.:boo


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

You beat us by 1.:banghead

Lot of boats out, nobody I spoke with was getting squat. We left early... wonder if they were moving better after the tide change? If so, not sure I want to know! HAHA. At least it was a nice night,.....killer sunset!


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

Chris,

Check out my post in the spearfishing section.

Rich


----------

